# GTAAquaria Shrimp Profiles



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been contemplating compiling shrimp profiles for a while now. But the problem is, my limited experience in shrimp. So what I to know is, who would be interested in creating shrimp profiles with me? I'd like to have at least 4 or more people for this project. The shrimp profile would contain:
- Water parameters
- Behaviour
- Size of shrimp
- Care tips
- Price
- Breeding
- And other information

So if you'd like to help or have interest in this project, please comment or send me a PM. A bit of information I'd like is, what shrimp you have and what experience and for how long.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.planetinverts.com/


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Planetinverts isn't quite as detailed as I'd like these profiles to be.

They're also missing a few things like Chameleon shrimp and rainbow shrimp, Opae Ula, Orange Sunkist, Rudolph, or Minami.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Your best bet is to post on an invert specialty forum. 

Edit: Here ya go: http://vb3.shrimpnow.com/viewcategory.php?moduleid=30


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, but the thing is, I hate shrimp forums. They're so specialized into only shrimp, there's usually not much room for anyone else. Plus, on this forum at least I somewhat know people so it's less awkward.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Yes, but the thing is, I hate shrimp forums. They're so specialized into only shrimp, there's usually not much room for anyone else. Plus, on this forum at least I somewhat know people so it's less awkward.


Posters on the shrimp forums have more expertise when it comes to shrimp compared to here on a general board. If you have shrimp related questions, that's the best place for them. When I want to research something cichlid related I use cichlid forum. When I want to look up something local, GTAA is the place to come. The most helpful forums are purpose built, you may as well use them for their intended purpose.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkside said:


> Posters on the shrimp forums have more expertise when it comes to shrimp compared to here on a general board. If you have shrimp related questions, that's the best place for them. When I want to research something cichlid related I use cichlid forum. When I want to look up something local, GTAA is the place to come. The most helpful forums are purpose built, you may as well use them for their intended purpose.


Yes, but I'm not quite asking for help finding a solution to a problem. I'm looking for people to help me make shrimp profiles, as this seem fun. Many of these specialized forums (such as the one you put up) already have profile sheets.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Yes, but I'm not quite asking for help finding a solution to a problem. I'm looking for people to help me make shrimp profiles, as this seem fun. Many of these specialized forums (such as the one you put up) already have profile sheets.


There isn't even an invert section on GTAA, maybe that's a place to start. lol


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkside said:


> There isn't even an invert section on GTAA, maybe that's a place to start. lol


It is, but if there is a lot of interest in these shrimp profiles then I can easily petition that because there is obvious interest in shrimp and invertebrates, then a shrimp sub-forum in the freshwater section may be necessary. But at the time being, the only real interest in shrimp have been in the picture sections.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Joeee said:


> It is, but if there is a lot of interest in these shrimp profiles then I can easily petition that because there is obvious interest in shrimp and invertebrates, then a shrimp sub-forum in the freshwater section may be necessary. But at the time being, the only real interest in shrimp have been in the picture sections.


Why waste your time when all the info is online, Just google each individual shrimp and copy and paste if you really have nothing better to do.

To say you dont want to go on a shrimp forum because they are just into shrimp is rediculous. Goto the source as others have said.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it would be nice to have but at the same time what does that do? In the end if you have any other questions beyond what you can gather, you inevitably end up on the shrimp forum anyways.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

b.appel13 said:


> Why waste your time when all the info is online, Just google each individual shrimp and copy and paste if you really have nothing better to do.
> 
> To say you dont want to go on a shrimp forum because they are just into shrimp is rediculous. Goto the source as others have said.


+1.. why wast your time


----------

